# hybrid duck boat?



## T-N-T (Jan 26, 2015)

I am thinking really hard about building one.
I have the skills, shop, and tools to get it done right.
But, I have never even laid eyes on one before....
My question is,  is it worth my time?  They are small little fellas it seems.  But, for the kinda stuff I hunt in, I think it will work out fine.  
Are they comfortable?  I know I could build it however I want,  but dont know what way to lean as I have never used one.
Thoughts???


----------



## Barroll (Jan 26, 2015)

Not real sure what you are talking about. Post a pic of what you are thinking


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 26, 2015)

I eye ball the sunfish sail boats with dreams of making a cool little one person motorized sneak style boat.


----------



## TireKicker (Jan 26, 2015)

Go to the refuge, look under the boats forum and its a sticky at the top. And/or hybrid duck boats dot com


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 26, 2015)

There is no boat to meet 100% of the time, just deal with it.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## copperheadmike (Jan 27, 2015)

I was planning on building one like that first picture for this season but things got a little crazy and it didnt happen. They look like they would be pretty useful and dont look difficult to build. I wanted to do one like that and put a small surface drive on it.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 27, 2015)

copperheadmike said:


> I was planning on building one like that first picture for this season but things got a little crazy and it didnt happen. They look like they would be pretty useful and dont look difficult to build. I wanted to do one like that and put a small surface drive on it.



Yep. I might just buy a really small outboard, but having something with a gas tank on the motor is ideal.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 27, 2015)

Got the plans to build a broadbill which is similar to what you have there. My dad built a few when I was a kid. Haven't had the time to get to it the last few years but its on the short list. The one my dad used to have was scary fast and laid super low in the water. It'd be really good for hunting divers in the sound or lakes


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 27, 2015)

Scary fast.  I like the sound of that.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 27, 2015)

I built the one on top, gator boats duck hunter is what is was called.   Hunted out of it one season and moved it on down the road.  I went the extra mile to seal it up on the inside but all the inside corners proved to much. after I hunted out of it a few time in the rain it started to swell at joints here and there,   I spent alot of time on that boat and I practically gave it away for 1/2 what i had in materials because I did not want to deal with repairs every year.    

    Thats a kick butt design but if I were to do it again it would be in aluminum.    I didnt buy the prints but I did make mine 48 inches on the bottom and 16 ft long just sat down with the website and looked at pics and layed it out on paper.

I have a layout that i built from plywood that I use sometimes but it didnt take any time at all to build.  That gator boats will take 100 to 200 hrs to build if done right and finished in fiberglass and epoxy.

Look up gator boats and find my thread.   Same sreen name as here.

I put an old 70s 4 cyl 50 hp mercury on it and converted it to stick steer.  I never had a gps back then but it would walk off and leave a 30 mph boat like it was setting still.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 27, 2015)

The trick is to build and skin it super thin. Then glass the whole thing to seal up and add strength.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 27, 2015)

*Hybrid NL*

I built one four years ago and love it. Mine is a 8' Hybrid NL with pods. These boats are unbelievably stable. Open water and spooky birds it is hard to beat. Check out the Refuge Forums below for all the info. 

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=602498


----------

